# B. with a litter needs???  losing too much



## Daxigait (Jan 20, 2021)

I just need some advice on a good extra to feed and a dog with a litter. she is losing weight too much weight. she has been wormed in the pups will be worn this weekend at a month.  she is getting a bunch of Purina puppy chow, eggs, milk, scraps and wet canned food. I'm just still having trouble keeping weight on her of course they are huge and growing.  They were born Christmas morning.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 20, 2021)

Good quality puppy feed, with cooked chicken,  carrots , peas and I add 1tps coconut  oil.....panacur for mom every 2 weeks x3 days, worm pups every 2 weeks.....you can also add canned dog food to the moms food also....well thats what's  happening  here, hope it helps


----------

